# How much does the narrator of an audio book affect the story?



## Andrew Michael (Feb 17, 2014)

I listen to a lot of audio books and generally am pretty happy with narrators, but sometimes the narrator just gets on my nerves and I can't listen to the story. It makes me wonder if I didn't like the story so much anyway. Conversely, sometimes, the narrator is so good, I fall in love with the book and wonder if the book wasn't that good already. 

Do you think a good narrator can make a bad book successful? And vice-versa?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, I moved this to our book discussion forum--we have other audiobook threads here.

I don't think a narrator could make a bad book successful, but I supposed a narrator could make a book more interesting than it is by bringing more of the character to life.

I do know that some of our members seek out certain narrators, so the narrator definitely makes a difference.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sometimes a narrator can make or break a book for me. For instance, Sabriel by Garth Nix. I bought the book for my daughter and decided to listen to it before I gave it to her so see if it would be too scary for her. I thought the story was odd, and not really my cup of tea.  I gave up on it about 1/4 of the way into it.  BUT, I kept thinking about it and wanting to continue listening to the narrator (ok, then again, I could probably listen to Tim Curry listen to the phone book and be happy). After a week, I went back and listened to the rest of the book, then I proceeded to buy the rest of the books in the series and it's one of my favorite series. If it hadn't been for Tim Curry's narration, I wouldn't have ever gone back to it.

On the flip side, there have been books that the narrator has ruined it for me. Specific examples don't come to mind as readily as the Sabriel one above, but I know there have been a few books that have been highly rated that I just couldn't listen to because of the narrator. (John Lee puts me to sleep and another narrator sets me teeth on edge when he attempts female voices) 

Another issue is a favorite narrator reading a completely different book than what you're used to. Jim Dale for instance. He's AMAZING reading the Harry Potter books.. Unfortunately, I can't listen to him narrate anything else. I've tried. I spend the entire time thinking.. "He used that voice for Hermione", or "that sounds like Hagrid".


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I started reading Baudolino by Umberto Eco and even though it seemed like a book I should really enjoy, I was not enjoying it at all. As I recall, it rambled, was difficult to follow, and had no charm. I almost gave up, but then stumbled upon the audio version in my local library, gave it a shot, and Oh My Goodness! I LOVED it. The narrator was George Guidall, who in my experience always does a top-notch job; the book came alive and I was mesmerized to the point I mourned when it was over and immediately made my husband listen to it and began recommending it to others. It's been more than several years, but this book (audio version!) remains at the pinnacle my listening life.

Another book I listened to where the narrator made all the difference was The Garden of Eden and Other Criminal Delights by Faye Kellerman. It is a group of short stories, most of them so-so at best, but one in particular stood out for me: "Malibu Dog." The narrator (each story had a different narrator, so it was difficult to pinpoint who did what) was so absolutely perfect: she made what would have been another dull and sad story glisten with life. I listened to it probably five times before reluctantly returning it to the library. Just writing about it makes me think I will go seek this book out again, to listen to the one story!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sometimes it's more difficult for a narrator to 'get it right' if you've read the book first and have an idea of what the character's should sound like. The attitude and personality portrayed. It's not that the narrator did something wrong. It just doesn't fit.

This happened to me with Steven Brust's Vald Taltos Series. I listened to one novel, and the character's just didn't seem to fit. But I've read all of the novels in the series, some multiple times, and have really enjoyed them.

On the other hand, the Iron Druid Chronicles, the narrator seems to have gotten it just right, even after I'd read and enjoyed the first novel. In this case, the narrator even brings up the story/quality a notch.

Most of the time, however, a competent narrator won't add or detract from a story. 

But like what was said, even a great narrator can't do much to improve a terrible story. And a poorly skilled narrator can drag a story down.

I think that's why it's important for the author and/or publisher to be selective when a narrator auditions to read/narrate a novel. Sometimes a good reader/narrator just isn't the right fit.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Luvmy5brats said:


> Another issue is a favorite narrator reading a completely different book than what you're used to. Jim Dale for instance. He's AMAZING reading the Harry Potter books.. Unfortunately, I can't listen to him narrate anything else. I've tried. I spend the entire time thinking.. "He used that voice for Hermione", or "that sounds like Hagrid".


I totally agree with this one. I think he did the Peter and the Starcatchers audiobooks and it was just weird.

I also have refused to purchase a few of Terry Pratchett's audio books because I listened to the sample and the narrator just set my teeth on edge. That is really annoying because the same person read 2-3 of the witch books and those are my favorites.


----------



## Andrew Michael (Feb 17, 2014)

I am currently struggling with the "Wool" audio book. So, Wool is supposed to be this amazing series and I decided to get the audio book because I would be more apt to listen to it. Anyway, the narrator makes me crazy while at the same time, the book is not doing it for me, so I am thinking I am going to actually have to read the thing (imagine that!) In this case it could be a double whammy with a book that isn't scratching the itch and a narrator just scratching. 

Also, anyone listen to the Game of Thrones series? Some people hate Roy Detrice's renditions of the "extra" characters, saying they all sound like toothless homeless people. I see what they're saying, but it hasn't really bothered me, though I admit, compared to the HBO "voices" it pales. 

I agree that  its a pairing thing. The one that made me so happy was Stephen King's Tommyknockers with Edward Hermann. He was perfect for that book and it made the whole piece really enjoyable.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

Andrew Michael said:


> I am currently struggling with the "Wool" audio book.


I so much wanted to listen to Wool, but the narrator was driving me crazy just in the sample. I ended up reading it, and it was good, although I found the premise more interesting than the book itself.

One of the things I didn't like about the narration, was the long pauses inserted. On the other hand, when listening to nonfiction, I often wish the narrator would pause more, to give me time to assimilate what is being read.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

For me it makes all the difference. If the narrator doesn't sound natural telling the story, I can't listen to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One of my favorite books is _The Good Earth_ and I was almost afraid to listen to the narration because Buck's writing really touches me. Well, I needn't have worried. Anthony Heald did a superb job and touched me in the same way.

Too bad they used a different narrator for the next two books in the series, and although Buck's writing (I gave up and read the books) still had the power to move me, the narration didn't.

Based on what everyone is saying about Jim Dale, I think I'll listed to several more of his narrations before listening to the Potter books. I really enjoyed his narration of _The Cricket on the Hearth_ by Dickens.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I once listened to an entire Dean Koontz book (which I would not have read) simply because James Spader read it.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Make or break,  in fact sometimes I buy based on the narrator rather than the writer.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i gave away my LOTR audiobooks because I couldn't stand the narrator.

i get confused when different narrators are used for different books in a series.


----------



## Winter9_86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Make or break..

But I have to recommend The Kushiel and Namah-series. It's nine wonderful books, and the narrators can make the story easier for those who struggle a bit with all the names. They do a wonderful job of it. Currently listening through my fourth time at least!


*Jacqueline Carey


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, I strongly feel a narrator can make or break a story.

NPR's program, _Selected Shorts_, features stars of film and stage reading various short stories. Put a talented actor in front of a microphone reading a story, and they bring it magically to life. A lot of these stories, had I read them myself, I probably never would have found at all interesting.

When I first heard of it, I thought the concept of audio books was stupid. Then I began listening to this program at the suggestion of my brother. Now, I must admit my opinion was just plain wrong. When the money becomes available, I will definitely have my own books put to audio.


----------



## ekerrigan (Feb 28, 2014)

I think Morgan Freeman should just narrate everything. 

But yes it can definitely ruin it if you don't like the voice. Telracs that's interesting, because the only audio book series that I ever had was LOTR (when I was a kid), and I loved it. I remember it even had sound effects in the background. I always had to forward the balrog part though because it scared the heck out of me. Wow I can't believe I am admitting that.


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

It is crucial. As an author whose book is currently in production as an audiobook, selecting the proper narrator was extremely important. The one I chose read the audition material like he was having a conversation with the listener. Most of the rest of the VO artists were trying to do their best Don LaFontaine impression (the "In a world..." trailer guy, RIP).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ekerrigan said:


> I think Morgan Freeman should just narrate everything.


Agreed!!


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

My mom still calls Morgan Freeman "Easy Reader".


----------



## ekerrigan (Feb 28, 2014)

GearPress awesome display picture!! I could just keep looking at it...


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)

ekerrigan said:


> GearPress awesome display picture!! I could just keep looking at it...


My avatar? Cool, glad you like it.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

In my opinion, the narrator is EVERYTHING to making or breaking a story.  I listened to about 2 minutes of one of the Lord of the Rings books and stopped because of the weird voices the narrator did for the characters.  I like books where the narrator sounds like a teacher reading to the class or a parent reading to a child...no special voices, just a consistency in voice and the ability to pronounce accurately.


----------



## D-King (Mar 24, 2014)

Finding the right narrator is key, I think. The narrator becomes the story actor, so he or she has to have a voice that is expressive yet not over-acted. I couldn't do it. And I don't think just anybody can. This is a skill. The last audiobook I read was narrated by a man with a deep voice suited for horror. Problem is he spoke very slowly. It got to be a monotonous drone. After a few chapters, I shut it off. Maybe one day I'll try again. Though I won't mention the book title, I will say it was narrated by the author.

-- D-King


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I listen to a lot of audiobooks, and most of the professional narrators I've listened to are pretty good.  I always worry when authors try to read their own books because too many of them sound bored when they recite the material.  Many authors are sick of their own story after they've finished the laborious processes of writing and editing, and they sound like it when they enter the recording booth.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Avis Black said:


> I listen to a lot of audiobooks, and most of the professional narrators I've listened to are pretty good. I always worry when authors try to read their own books because too many of them sound bored when they recite the material. Many authors are sick of their own story after they've finished the laborious processes of writing and editing, and they sound like it when they enter the recording booth.


Yeah, I think that would be my problem.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Not Without My Daughter is my example. (I hope the narrator isn't on this thread. ) The book was memorable and I'm glad I listened to it. I wish I had read it instead though. The narrator's voice was almost screechy and came close to driving both my husband and me to insanity. The only reason we continued listening was due to the fact we were on a long driving trip and it was the only audio book we had with us.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My husband loves audiobooks and has specific narrators he looks for. A poor narrator can kill a book for me. I'm not a big audioboook fan (my mind tends to drift while listening) so I have to have someone that gets my attention. If I can't tell when we've changed characters because the voice stays the same, I'm done. Or if the voice is grating,weird, or boring, I'm done. Doesn't matter how interesting the book may be. Some people have a natural gift for it and make you feel like you're in the story.


----------



## David Peterson (Feb 8, 2014)

For me, I am more forgiving with third person POV, but a story that is first person, I need a narrator that really fits the story. 

I listened to one book where the MC was a twenty year old, but the narrator sounded like he was fifty.  It immediately took me out of the story.  On the other extreme, I am a fan of the Walt Longmire mysteries, but having listened to them narrated by George Guidall, I will not read any of the books (or watch the TV series) as long as Guidall is narrating the series.  I will only listen to the audio books. He is the voice of Walt Longmire as far as I'm concerned. He is such a perfect match that I will not risk anything that will ruin the series for me.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Narration affects a book tremendously! I always listen to a sample to make sure that I can tolerate the narrator & pass on a good many books because the narration doesn't seem to fit.

I love it when I come across a book that was made better due to the narration, as was the case with my last 2 audiobooks. The Silver Linings Playbook: A Novel was an amazing listen! This is a case where the narrator made a good book awesome... don't read this book, go with the audiobook! The other was Austenland: A Novel.. just an okay, fluff book that was made wonderful & entertaining by the narration! 



Andrew Michael said:


> Also, anyone listen to the Game of Thrones series? Some people hate Roy Detrice's renditions of the "extra" characters, saying they all sound like toothless homeless people. I see what they're saying, but it hasn't really bothered me, though I admit, compared to the HBO "voices" it pales.


I listened to the whole series & loved them! I didn't have a problem with any of Roy Detrice's voices, I thought he did a good job. Maybe it was because I was so immersed in the stories... I didn't notice the toothless homeless people. 

Counting down the days to Game of Thrones season 4... only 1 week to go, can't wait!!!!


----------



## Jeh (Dec 11, 2011)

One thing I have found is that men can generally do  very passable female character voices but more often than not women cannot do a good male voice. 

I listened to to entire Master and Commander series read by Simon Vance and thought it made a good book outstanding. On the other hand even Simon Vance couldn't save The Vamprire Chonicles. 

On the other side I listened to Henning Mankels "Wallander" series and the entire series was read by a male except for one book read by a woman since the books was from his daughters perspective. It was a good story but she butchered the characters and it was almost unlistenable. 

The only books I have listened to that we're read by the author have been Stephen Kings and he did a great job


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeh said:


> One thing I have found is that men can generally do very passable female character voices but more often than not women cannot do a good male voice.
> 
> I listened to to entire Master and Commander series read by Simon Vance and thought it made a good book outstanding. On the other hand even Simon Vance couldn't save The Vamprire Chonicles.
> 
> ...


I'm listening to Simon Vance read Barchester Towers and loving his voice.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

It makes a huge difference. One general rule I stick to: when the author is narrating his or her own book, steer clear!


----------

